# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio VGN-N325E Drivers won't work after downgrade to XP



## Matze (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey there guys, 
Today from (for u) very known reasons I decided to downgrade my OS on my Sony Vaio VGN-N325E from Vista to XP. 

I've read the thread about downloading the xp downgrade drivers http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/solved-vgn-n325e-drivers-wont-work-after-downgrade-to-xp-186257.html but it doesn't really work for me. 
When I try to install the drivers that I downloaded on the ofificial Sony Vaio support page, a message saying that "This update is not inteded to use with your computer model" appears. The drivers for the chipset and graphic card that I've downloaded from the official Intel site worked.

So, any help would be welcomed. 
Thanks guys


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-N325E Drivers won't work after downgrade to XP*

Hi Matze,
I will try and help you.
So you have the Chipset driver and grapics card driver installed?
Please post the rest of your errors in the device manager.
This link may also help you:
http://www.css.ap.sony.com/vaio/Vista/General/Download.aspx?ID=63195&Model=VGN-N27GH
It contains most of the drivers you need for the VGNN2 and VGGN3 series laptop.
Let me know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-N325E Drivers won't work after downgrade to XP*



Matze said:


> Hey there guys,
> Today from (for u) very known reasons I decided to downgrade my OS on my Sony Vaio VGN-N325E from Vista to XP.
> 
> I've read the thread about downloading the xp downgrade drivers http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/solved-vgn-n325e-drivers-wont-work-after-downgrade-to-xp-186257.html but it doesn't really work for me.
> ...


What devices are not functioning. i.e. sound, LAN, mass storage, etc., etc?

Bill


----------



## Matze (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-N325E Drivers won't work after downgrade to XP*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi Matze,
> This link may also help you:
> http://www.css.ap.sony.com/vaio/Vista/General/Download.aspx?ID=63195&Model=VGN-N27GH
> It contains most of the drivers you need for the VGNN2 and VGGN3 series laptop.
> Bill


Well, I've downloaded all the drivers from that site, but when i try to install them I get that message saying that "This update is not inteded to use with your computer model".

So except for the chipset and graphic driver I guess I need all other drivers. I'll run a everest check and get back to you.


----------



## Matze (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-N325E Drivers won't work after downgrade to XP*

Update:
I've reinstalled XP and install the chipset drivers (that I've downloaded from the intel support page) first and than everything went ok 
The problem I think was in C:\WINDOWS\Model.txt

Thanks so much for you help.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-N325E Drivers won't work after downgrade to XP*



Matze said:


> Update:
> I've reinstalled XP and install the chipset drivers (that I've downloaded from the intel support page) first and than everything went ok
> The problem I think was in C:\WINDOWS\Model.txt
> 
> Thanks so much for you help.


Good to here, now go to Microsoft Update nd get all the latest updates.

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-N325E Drivers won't work after downgrade to XP*

Hi Matze,
Glad you got it running. Most people make the mistake and do not install the Chipset driver first.
Do you have any more errors in the device manager? If you do Post them.
Also as brow96 suggest do a full MS update and get the latest updates.
Ley us know if all is well
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-N325E Drivers won't work after downgrade to XP*



Matze said:


> Hey Bill,
> The laptop is now running very smooth, thanks to your effort on the similar tread about N series Sony laptop.
> Thanks for your concern and take care.
> Mahir
> This was PM to BCCOMP from Matze


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-N325E Drivers won't work after downgrade to XP*



BCCOMP said:


> Matze said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bill,
> ...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-N325E Drivers won't work after downgrade to XP*

Hi brow96,
Thanks for your help on this one.ray:
I am glad we got it done!
Thank You,
Bill


----------



## shahrukh007 (Mar 2, 2008)

download drivers from:

http://rapidshare.com/files/96043670/VGN-C2_C3-drivers.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/96025731/VGN-C2_C3-applications.zip


----------



## FakeToupee (Jul 8, 2008)

Go to:
http://www.sony-asia.com/support/download/216766
It will show you compatible models, but they are all models sold in asia. The drivers will work for US and UK models of the same series.

The installers have Sony's model number checker built-in. As long as your model starts with VGN-N2 or VGN-N3 most of the installers will work.

I said MOST because I found some of the installers have a bug in them, Sony made a typo in the install checker which looks for a "VGN-3" instead of a "VGN-N3". Another one looks for "VGN-N2&VGN-3" on on line which is a totally invalid model so that one won't work on a VGN-N2 series either.

I figured out how to get around all the model checking and typos, but too long to explain.

I hope this leads you on the right track.


----------

